# Bobcat manuals are here



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I currently have 3 Bobcat machines. 

I've collected various manuals for Bobcats and their Briggs & Stratton engines from members on the forum and other places.
If anyone has any additional manuals specific to Bobcats not already available on this link, please PM me and I'll collect them from you then add them.

Manuals Here:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0J8tVzfnr5VT0pQMjduN281Tm8

_No Copyright infringement intended. These are ancient manuscripts for ancient machines.
If any copyright holder is concerned please PM me and I will take them offline._


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Improved complete copy of this manual just added
Bobcat Snowthrower 520-3 520-5 724-5 828-5 COMPLETE.pdf


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

*Manuals?*



stuart80112 said:


> Improved complete copy of this manual just added
> Bobcat Snowthrower 520-3 520-5 724-5 828-5 COMPLETE.pdf



Stuart have I sent you what I have? Rio


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

Excellent job Stuart! Many thanks.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

*Stuart80112?*



stuart80112 said:


> I currently have 3 Bobcat machines.
> 
> I've collected various manuals for Bobcats and their Briggs & Stratton engines from members on the forum and other places.
> If anyone has any additional manuals specific to Bobcats not already available on this link, please PM me and I'll collect them from you then add them.
> ...


Stuart80112 are you still here? I have some paper work that allows us to identify the year our Bobcats were made. I wanted to email them to you to add to all the great info you have provided us with. I need an email address. Rio ps why does it say banned under his name?


----------



## optimusprime8 (Apr 5, 2019)

Link is broken, I would really like a copy of the manual.


----------



## PicklesSnow (Nov 30, 2019)

me too. Can you post another link? Thanks


----------



## Boltsman (Dec 15, 2018)

Does anyone have Manuals on the Roto-Hoe/ BobCat 824 Snow Throwers


----------



## PJT (May 5, 2020)

Me three. Above links are broken.


----------



## Boltsman (Dec 15, 2018)

unknown1 said:


> I currently have 3 Bobcat machines.
> 
> I've collected various manuals for Bobcats and their Briggs & Stratton engines from members on the forum and other places.
> If anyone has any additional manuals specific to Bobcats not already available on this link, please PM me and I'll collect them from you then add them.
> ...


Are these manuals still available?


----------



## BearCatJimmy (Dec 3, 2019)

I have a BobCat T8-2-28 and could sure use a manual. Right now I am trying to find the correct V-Belts. There are two: about 3/8" wide and one about 42" and the other about 36". Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

it's gone guys the op was banned Jul 20, 2019. with it the working link.


----------



## mvandervliet (Nov 21, 2021)

unknown1 said:


> I currently have 3 Bobcat machines.
> 
> I've collected various manuals for Bobcats and their Briggs & Stratton engines from members on the forum and other places.
> If anyone has any additional manuals specific to Bobcats not already available on this link, please PM me and I'll collect them from you then add them.
> ...


Can you send me those manuals? Got an old Bobcat and need some new tires. 
[email protected]


----------



## dodgetrucker (Jan 15, 2016)

optimusprime8 said:


> Link is broken, I would really like a copy of the manual.


me too.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Ya... OP is long gone. Banned before I took the helm so I dunno why.

Someone kindly start a new thread if you're looking for this stuff..

*If anyone knows why he's gone and/or wants to intercede on his behalf please PM me.*

I have also sent smoke signals upstairs asking why.


----------

